# The End Of GBATemp



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Jul 13, 2019)

The reason why I have not been posting (lurking) is because I have been talking to the mods. And they told me that GBATemp is going to shutdown!

They said they have been droping hints since the switch release back in 2018 and when nintendo released the switch lite release they have been teasing it but nobody said nothing about it.

The mods told me that in 10 days there is going to be a shutdown thread. the shutdown date is going to be 10/20/19

They said they are just gonna leave these images on the site after shutdown


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 13, 2019)

https://www.webcountdown.de/?a=EBy65qu


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 13, 2019)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> The reason why I have not been posting (lurking) is because I have been talking to the mods. And they told me that GBATemp is going to shutdown!
> 
> They said they have been droping hints since the switch release back in 2018 and when nintendo released the switch lite release they have been teasing it but nobody said nothing about it.
> 
> ...


At least we have Reddit and discord Reddits going to be probably the direct replacement and it doesn't have maintainince fees


----------



## dAVID_ (Jul 13, 2019)

You can (not) keep GBAtemp running.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 14, 2019)

dAVID_ said:


> You



Ooooooooo, he went there. 
Don't worry, there's always GBAtemp 3.0 You Can (Not) Shitpost Here + GBAtemp 1.0 You Can Suggadik (beetches).

Although, you're going to have to read the manga, wait a few years, then get a ten-minute preview of the new site, but it's going to be in moon-speak.






PS, I'm the -1st child and you're all fucked (in the butt) 8.5".


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jul 14, 2019)

Omg. Better spend all your credits before they expire! Where do I buy hats?


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 14, 2019)

slaphappygamer said:


> Where do I buy hats?



Like this?




Right here, my good man
https://zetgaming.com/2019/07/13/cap-company-launches-pokemon-ash-ketchums-first-hat/


----------



## EmulateLife (Jul 14, 2019)

Well yeah, they should have shutdown like 15 years ago. The GBA has been dead for years.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 14, 2019)

EmulateLife said:


> 15 years ago. The GBA has been dead for years.











Blasphemy! How dare you! 11 years, holmes.


----------



## EmulateLife (Jul 14, 2019)

There's probably some VCR tape released last year too but no one cares.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 14, 2019)

EmulateLife said:


> but no one cares.








Shifty-eyed Meowth does not agree.


----------



## KnightRiderX420 (Jul 14, 2019)

I am lost.... is this for real???? I was just about to get a patreon for 10 usd a month should I not do it as the sites gonna go down? or is this a hoax? if so I think this thread is very bad for business. I like it here and hope all isn't lost and this is false. can I get clarification or should I look elsewhere forn my gaming hb needs?


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jul 14, 2019)

H1B1Esquire said:


> Like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice hat, but the sticker must go. I don’t understand why people like to keep the sticker. It is shiny, I guess. And bend that visor. Ffs


----------



## Flame (Jul 14, 2019)

Mr. @Minox , I don't feel so good.


----------



## NutymcNuty (Jul 14, 2019)

OP isnt wrong, it did go down hill after A certain CFW on 3ds discontinued...


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 14, 2019)

slaphappygamer said:


> It is shiny



I think it's about 

Also, apparently, there are "cuts" of hats (5950, 940, 920, 940A-frame, etc,) like cuts of jeans (boot cut, flared, slim, low-rise, etc,.)
https://store.neweracap.jp/shop/e/eNI190711/


----------



## Mike9090 (Jul 14, 2019)

Actually though?


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Jul 14, 2019)

Breaking News: Just got done talking with mods they said there working on a new image for the shutdown based off of the bleem website R.I.P. image 


There going to post the gbatemp version soon 

I also talked to shawn and he said part of the shutdown was due to lack of traffic saying

"The Hacking Community is the survival of the fittest and after 17 years we became prey" 

I'm guessing Discord, Reddit and other newer hacking sites is the cause of the downfall of the temp

I'm gonna have more updates soon


----------



## shaunj66 (Jul 14, 2019)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> Breaking News: Just got done talking with mods they said there working on a new image for the shutdown based off of the bleem website R.I.P. image View attachment 173113
> There going to post the gbatemp version soon
> 
> I also talked to shawn and he said part of the shutdown was due to lack of traffic saying
> ...


Totally true guys. I just got confirmation from "Shawn" too. Sad days.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 14, 2019)

At least we have dstemp......


----------



## Flame (Jul 14, 2019)

Bitsybait said:


> At least we have dstemp......



3DStemp where is at now.


----------



## Chary (Jul 15, 2019)

ds-scene lives forever!!!!


----------



## Veho (Jul 15, 2019)

Flame said:


> 3DStemp where is at now.


I thought we agreed it would be 3DSperm? There was a poll and everything.  



The goodbye page for the GBAtemp will be the same as for Bleem, but we will use the live action Sonic.


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Jul 16, 2019)

Update: BIG ANNOUNCEMENT WOLOLO JUST DONATED 1,000 Dollars to GBATemp! 

Heres what shawn had to say

"I'm in disbelief! You think the good people are gone in the scene. The owner is one heck of a guy I'll make him a admin If he joins."

He also said that it should help for a couple of months so the shutdown is delayed....


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 16, 2019)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> Heres what shawn had to say









See picture.

I heard it was $10,000,000.500%; Qoustelloh told me so.


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Jul 17, 2019)

Update about 2019 Homebrew Bounty: If you would like a 2019 Homebrew bounty please become a gbatemp patron the funds will help with the final bounty before shut down.

https://www.patreon.com/gbatemp

A word from shawn on prizes...

"Due to low funds and the shutdown we have to give out breadcrumbs  a Raspberry Pi 4 4gb model kit. please donate and good luck"

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

@drenal R.I.P. GBATemp where are we going after shutdown?


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 17, 2019)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> where are we going after shutdown?


Sounds like yo' crew gon' need halp.

4real, I dunno, step out of the comfort zone....we can do it together. To be honest, I'm on a different level.


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Jul 17, 2019)

H1B1Esquire said:


> Sounds like yo' crew gon' need halp.
> 
> 4real, I dunno, step out of the comfort zone....we can do it together. To be honest, I'm on a different level.


Discord then?


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 17, 2019)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> Discord then?



I don't know...I don't anything. No FB, TWtT, INS, yada-yada.

Mebbe we should build a back-up plan?


----------



## drenal (Jul 19, 2019)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> @drenal R.I.P. GBATemp where are we going after shutdown?


MySpace


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 20, 2019)

drenal said:


> Space



Well....we could make an app for GBAtemp......GBAtemp MS (message service).


----------



## Chary (Jul 20, 2019)

How could you spread such lies  what would Costales think?


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Jul 20, 2019)

Chary said:


> How could you spread such lies  what would Costales think?



I'm just a insider.....


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 21, 2019)

Chary said:


> How could you



I could say the same 

It's okay, but you can't have any Gummi Worms.


----------



## HarveyHouston (Jul 21, 2019)

*Whaaaat?!?*  _I just got here! _You can't shut this place down! I'm the official GBAtemp Rock Band Custom guy for a reason! 

So, what does this mean? Is all progress going towards another site where we can talk about hacking video games? Would somebody explain to me please why this is happening?!?


----------



## drenal (Jul 21, 2019)

HarvHouHacker said:


> *Whaaaat?!?*  _I just got here! _You can't shut this place down! I'm the official GBAtemp Rock Band Custom guy for a reason!
> 
> So, what does this mean? Is all progress going towards another site where we can talk about hacking video games? Would somebody explain to me please why this is happening?!?


We go to Myspace


----------



## HarveyHouston (Jul 21, 2019)

Flame said:


> 3DStemp where is at now.


You mean here? http://3dstemp.rf.gd/

So far, there's nothing, but I already like the dark interface. Will most of the stuff from here be moved over to there? I really don't like the idea of losing my posts (again; this has happened to me once before).


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2019)

HarvHouHacker said:


> You mean here? http://3dstemp.rf.gd/
> 
> So far, there's nothing, but I already like the dark interface. Will most of the stuff from here be moved over to there? I really don't like the idea of losing my posts (again; this has happened to me once before).



Hey there bud, I'm pretty sure this is all just a joke. Look around at all these jokers, look at their profile pics. I don't think that the leadership behind GBAtemp is just gonna call it quits and die, without telling everyone it's going to happen.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Just look up myspace and you'll understand


----------



## HarveyHouston (Jul 22, 2019)

MicmasH_Wii said:


> Hey there bud, I'm pretty sure this is all just a joke. Look around at all these jokers, look at their profile pics. I don't think that the leadership behind GBAtemp is just gonna call it quits and die, without telling everyone it's going to happen.
> 
> Just look up myspace and you'll understand


All I see on their homepage is a bunch of media garbage, and doing a search for GBAtemp pulls up nothing remotely similar to games.

Say, what is this? Is this really a joke or what? I'm now just simply confused...


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2019)

HarvHouHacker said:


> All I see on their homepage is a bunch of media garbage, and doing a search for GBAtemp pulls up nothing remotely similar to games.
> 
> Say, what is this? Is this really a joke or what? I'm now just simply confused...


Well, Myspace was a big deal, and then it died and I guess became a meme. What's comedy gold is that first post.
Plus shuanj66 saying he's got conformation from "shawn" ...
This is actually a pretty funny thread, it's all satire so don't worry about it.

Sorry guys for killing your thread but you've gone too far


----------



## HMAlice_McNeil (Jul 22, 2019)

The End of GBAtemp? Nah. I came here to start GBAtemp again and fix the mistakes of the old GBAtemp.


----------



## Chary (Jul 22, 2019)

everyone knows the EOF has only truth and facts. never jokes. ever.


----------



## HarveyHouston (Jul 22, 2019)

If this is a joke, it's a very nasty one. It should either be confirmed valid, the OP should say "Ha Ha! Just kidding!", or this whole thread deleted. I would take things like this very seriously.

I hope we get a confirmation soon on this. Too many think this is a prank.


----------



## Souperman9 (Jul 22, 2019)

HarvHouHacker said:


> If this is a joke, it's a very nasty one. It should either be confirmed valid, the OP should say "Ha Ha! Just kidding!", or this whole thread deleted. I would take things like this very seriously.
> 
> I hope we get a confirmation soon on this. Too many think this is a prank.


If GBATemp was indeed shutting down it wouldn't be posted on the EOF. And really, did you think OP was serious?


----------



## HarveyHouston (Jul 22, 2019)

Souperman9 said:


> If GBATemp was indeed shutting down it wouldn't be posted on the EOF. And really, did you think OP was serious?


First of all, this is not a staff member posting this, so it could end up literally anywhere. Secondly, we've already got responses from Shaun and Chary about this being fact. It's really a no-brainer, however we won't know entirely for sure until an official announcement is made, if one _is_ made. I say give it until October; if nothing happens, then this really was a dirty joke. I, for one, am not entirely convinced that this guy just made it up.


----------



## Veho (Jul 22, 2019)

Chary said:


> everyone knows the EOF has only truth and facts. never jokes. ever.


A definition of a joke is "a thing that someone says or does to cause amusement or laughter", and by that definition, there are no jokes in the EoF.


----------



## Minox (Jul 22, 2019)

HarvHouHacker said:


> If this is a joke, it's a very nasty one. It should either be confirmed valid, the OP should say "Ha Ha! Just kidding!", or this whole thread deleted. I would take things like this very seriously.
> 
> I hope we get a confirmation soon on this. Too many think this is a prank.


If you're not laughing it's obviously real.


Honk honk


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2019)

@HarvHouHacker The EoF is a place for jokes and memes. Please staff, he is genuinely confused, he doesn't know anything about the EoF. Just help him for this time, and let's continue joking.


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Jul 22, 2019)

This is very real -Shawn

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> This is very real -Shawn


People saying this is fake have to be new here? We got Cherry, Minox, Vehoho and Shawn confirming this. They are mods for a reason!

I was sad too but we all have to leave someday

all hail 3dstemp.rf.gd


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jul 22, 2019)

Guys I am in the server room right now ready to pull the plug, it's been an honor, glad I was able to hit my 10 year mark on the site before this happened.  You know we had to do it to em.  Cheers lads.  We are going to use NeoGAF now, will be fun, I promise.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 22, 2019)

Sicklyboy said:


> will be fun, I promise



The folks need to know: will those Pateroen bux get added to the NG site?


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jul 22, 2019)

mfw plug gets pulled



Spoiler














H1B1Esquire said:


> The folks need to know: will those Pateroen bux get added to the NG site?



We're converting Pateroeion dollarydoos to R4ruples, a currency based on how many R4 Revolution for DS carts are currently owned by people.  And since 99% of the ones in ownership today are clones, R4ruples are essentially worthless due to the currency being so easy to counterfeit.  Sorry not sorry.

Edit - hate to see it happen.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 22, 2019)

Sicklyboy said:


> Sorry not sorry.


Nuuuuuuuuuuuuu. I just bought stoahck in the cermpanny that pro/amduces the karts!


Any chance we can use the Eof as reserve currency?


----------



## HarveyHouston (Jul 22, 2019)

Forgive me, I thought this was for real. I was ready to move away!!!  I am so ashamed...


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 22, 2019)

HarvHouHacker said:


> Forgive me, I thought this was for real. I was ready to move away!!!  I am so ashamed...


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2019)

Don't be ashamed bud, stuff like this always happens to me 
Nonetheless great thread once you realize it's a joke.


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Jul 23, 2019)

Update: Just got back from shawn and I got some bad news...

He said that there is away to keep GBATemp running a little while longer and thats hosting rom's (with bit.ly links) and NSFW content. and every thread will redirect to a bit.ly link so click=money.

He said we can post ron's so I'll get started on that with a dump/rip of Pokemon Let's Go Both Evee and Pikachuu

http://bitly.com/98K8eH

Hey got to get that money somehow lets prey the Four Blue Letters of Doom  don't sniff this out


----------



## Neo127 (Jul 23, 2019)

Shitpost is on a whole new level


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 23, 2019)

NSFW content, like this?
http://tinyurl.com/2g9mqh


Spoiler



Rick is inevitable, sorry


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Jul 23, 2019)

MicmasH_Wii said:


> NSFW content, like this?
> http://tinyurl.com/2g9mqh


Where did you get these?

Who When And Where did someone Leake Belle Delphine nudes

Who is your source?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 23, 2019)

http://nastyimagesoobabydukenukemapproves.io

Sent from my DS using Tapatalk

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Dangit my DS is malfunctioning, sorrry for triple posting.

http://nastyimagesoobabydukenukemapproves.io

Sent from my DS using Tapatalk

I've been thinking it over, what are we going to host the servers on?
The DS has two ARM processors, both are single threaded so that's the minimum requirement's to at least run the EOF, and the registration form. But with only 4 mb of ram the two might indeterminably fuse together and people legitimately signing up will have their forms EOF'D.
Should I use a Gamecube instead?

My buddy FANDROID_SWIMBOIS knows what's up when it comes to PHP, maybe he could port the code over to the gamecube.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jul 23, 2019)

MicmasH_Wii said:


> My buddy FANDROID_SWIMBOIS knows what's up when it comes to PHP, maybe he could port the code over to the gamecube.



If it's not running on an N64 I kindly request to be banned from this scrublord-infested website.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 23, 2019)

Sicklyboy said:


> If it's not running on an N64 I kindly request to be banned from this scrublord-infested website.


oof


----------



## JasmineAndGiselle (Jul 23, 2019)

Those are lies of @DRAGONBALLVINTAGE, that some moderator close this thread so that it does not happen!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 23, 2019)

JasmineAndGiselle said:


> Those are lies of @DRAGONBALLVINTAGE, that some moderator close this thread so that it does not happen!



Yes please.

*Close it !!!!!!!*







and maybe after a few seconds......

_*"When will GBAtemp revives the "END of GBAtemp" Thread ?"*_

_**_


----------



## JasmineAndGiselle (Jul 23, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Yes please.
> 
> *Close it !!!!!!!*
> 
> ...


_*Answer: Noooo!!!*_

Do not say foolishness!

I do not want to close this forum, for me it is the best English forum of all!

With a lot of activity and active users, I don't think I'll close it for that!


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 23, 2019)

JasmineAndGiselle said:


> _*Answer: Noooo!!!*_
> 
> Do not say foolishness!
> 
> ...


r/wooosh
This thread is a joke.


----------



## JasmineAndGiselle (Jul 23, 2019)

LuigiSuperStarSaga said:


> r/wooosh
> This thread is a joke.


Yes, a joke!


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 23, 2019)

Was I wooshed?


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Jul 24, 2019)

JasmineAndGiselle said:


> Those are lies of @DRAGONBALLVINTAGE, that some moderator close this thread so that it does not happen!


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Jul 25, 2019)

Breaking News: Someone buying out the site?

Even though it's very unlikely we have been offered in the past by great companies like CNET, Download.com, Rand.net, and Electronic Arts. We can only hope they remember are names in 2019. -Shawn


----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Jul 27, 2019)

Minox said:


> Honk honk


Thonk Thonk


----------



## drenal (Jul 27, 2019)

JasmineAndGiselle said:


> _*Answer: Noooo!!!*_
> 
> Do not say foolishness!
> 
> ...


too bad you can't visit the "best English forum of all" when you're banned. F for respect.


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Jul 27, 2019)

drenal said:


> too bad you can't visit the "best English forum of all" when you're banned. F for respect.


Woah WTF happened?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 27, 2019)

_I've got to constantly apologize for double posting cause my laptop has super cheap keys_


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 27, 2019)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> Woah WTF happened?


drenal happened

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Hey, maybe if EA buys us out we'll get some quality of life features, like avatar lootboxes
and an energy system for amount of posts. I could get used to that.


----------



## drenal (Jul 27, 2019)

...so are we moving to Myspace or not


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 27, 2019)

I think we're gonna have to sneak into Github and communicate within the source code of Quake 3, just so we don't have to pay royalties.
Just wait til' they compile that baby. Haha, your funeral.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 27, 2019)

Why is *@JasmineAndGiselle *banned ?
I really do not understand this.........





Spoiler: When.......



*    will GBAtemp revive him ?*


----------



## Nino_Z (Jul 28, 2019)

It almost came true.


----------



## GwenHalbaida (Aug 2, 2019)

It is coming..... The end is coming.....


----------



## IncredulousP (Aug 2, 2019)

GalacticWarsHalloween said:


> It is coming..... The end is coming.....


( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Chary (Aug 3, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Why is *@JasmineAndGiselle *banned ?
> I really do not understand this.........
> 
> 
> ...


I swear, this past month has been a free-for-all of kids making random freaky alts. Guess that's what happens when school's out.


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 3, 2019)

Veho said:


> I thought we agreed it would be 3DSperm? There was a poll and everything.
> 
> 
> 
> The goodbye page for the GBAtemp will be the same as for Bleem, but we will use the live action Sonic.


I remember being the admin of 3DSperm a few times


----------



## GwenHalbaida (Aug 3, 2019)

GhostLatte said:


> I remember being the admin of 3DSperm a few times



What's 3DSperm?


----------



## IC_ (Aug 3, 2019)

GalacticWarsHalloween said:


> What's 3DSperm?


GBAtemp replacement and perm because the 3DS will never die


----------



## GwenHalbaida (Aug 3, 2019)

But 3DSperm went short lived! How did it die?


----------



## IncredulousP (Aug 3, 2019)

GalacticWarsHalloween said:


> But 3DSperm went short lived! How did it die?


I'll tell you when you're older.


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 3, 2019)

GalacticWarsHalloween said:


> But 3DSperm went short lived! How did it die?


I would would tell you to get in the van and find out but I can’t for legal reasons.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Aug 3, 2019)

GhostLatte said:


> I would would tell you to get in the van and find out but I can’t for legal reasons.


FBI! Open up!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Chary said:


> I swear, this past month has been a free-for-all of kids making random freaky alts. Guess that's what happens when school's out.


Schooooooooooool's out.. FOR THE SUMMER! Damn it, why...


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 3, 2019)

Memoir said:


> FBI! Open up!


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Aug 3, 2019)

GhostLatte said:


>


No u


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 3, 2019)

Memoir said:


> No u


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Aug 3, 2019)

GhostLatte said:


>


Oh no... It's contagious...


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 3, 2019)

Memoir said:


> Oh no... It's contagious...


Get in the van.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Aug 3, 2019)

GhostLatte said:


> Get in the van.


Already in


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 6, 2019)

43 days left ....


----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 6, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> 43 days left ....


Van doomsday.


----------



## Itzumi (Sep 8, 2019)

GhostLatte said:


> Van doomsday.


NOT THE VANS, NOT THE VANS


----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 8, 2019)

Itzumi said:


> NOT THE VANS, NOT THE VANS


#VanLivesMatter


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 10, 2019)

39 Days left ........to GBAtemps end.


----------



## Itzumi (Sep 10, 2019)

spooooookyyyyy....


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 23, 2019)

Do not forget....26 Days left for us....


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 23, 2019)

I thought this was a thread by Galactic.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 2, 2019)

17 Days left....if you forgot...


----------



## Neo127 (Oct 2, 2019)

In reality it's the countdown to gbatemp2


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Oct 2, 2019)

Fabian Schuchhardt said:


> In reality it's the countdown to gbatemp2


^This


----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 2, 2019)

Fabian Schuchhardt said:


> In reality it's the countdown to gbatemp2


*3DSperm


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 2, 2019)

If GBAtemp is so great, why isn't there a GBAtemp 2?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 2, 2019)

GhostLatte said:


> *3DSperm



Did you sleep well in your van ?


----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 2, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Did you sleep well in your van ?


I always do


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 12, 2019)

In *SEVEN* Days.....


----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 13, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> In *SEVEN* Days.....


We all must move to the van!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 22, 2019)

And now.........??


----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 22, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> And now.........??


We get in the van.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 22, 2019)

GhostLatte said:


> We get in the van.


My Friend.
I believe in you.
I believe 99 Percent of your Stories.
I believe in the VAN.

BUT

You can not tell me to get *425,639 Members* in your hashed and coked Van,my Friend.


----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 22, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> My Friend.
> I believe in you.
> I believe 99 Percent of your Stories.
> I believe in the VAN.
> ...


We just get a bigger van.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 22, 2019)

GhostLatte said:


> We just get a bigger van.


Or the Legendary Version:

"_We´re gonna need a bigger Boat...._"


----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 22, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Or the Legendary Version:
> 
> "_We´re gonna need a bigger Boat...._"



Even Jaws was inspired by van philosophy.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 22, 2019)

GhostLatte said:


> Even Jaws was inspired by van philosophy.


Definetely.
Look at the 1975er *Size *of the Joint from Roy Scheider/Chief Brody.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 23, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Or the Legendary Version:
> 
> "_We´re gonna need a bigger Boat...._"


----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 23, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 183780


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 15, 2019)

....


----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 15, 2019)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> ....


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 15, 2019)

And now, the end is near
And so I face the final curtain
My friend, I'll say it clear
I'll state my case, of which I'm certain

I've lived a life that's full
I've traveled each and every highway
But more, much more than this

...............I did it my way........


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 15, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> And now, the end is near
> And so I face the final curtain
> My friend, I'll say it clear
> I'll state my case, of which I'm certain
> ...


We’ll do it my way in the van.


----------



## Veho (Nov 16, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> I've lived a life that's full
> I've traveled each and every highway
> But more, much more than this



"I did it in myyyyy vaaaaan."

~GhostLatte


----------



## James_ (Nov 16, 2019)

So I just talked to one of the mods and they said that GBAtemp won't be shutting down, but will be renamed to SWITCHtemp instead on 4/4/2020 at 4:20am.

Then they'll shut it down on 6/9/2069.


----------



## IC_ (Nov 16, 2019)

James_ said:


> So I just talked to one of the mods and they said that GBAtemp won't be shutting down, but will be renamed to SWITCHtemp instead on 4/4/2020 at 4:20am.
> 
> Then they'll shut it down on 6/9/2069.


No it's 3DSperm


----------



## James_ (Nov 16, 2019)

Extrasklep said:


> No it's 3DSperm


They've confirmed that that's fake news.


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 16, 2019)

Extrasklep said:


> No it's 3DSperm


That was my site


----------



## IncredulousP (Nov 17, 2019)

James_ said:


> So I just talked to one of the mods and they said that GBAtemp won't be shutting down, but will be renamed to SWITCHtemp instead on 4/4/2020 at 4:20am.
> 
> Then they'll shut it down on 6/9/2069.


Yeah well my dad works for gbatemp and he says that's not true and he's going to ban people from the website and Google for saying it is, so you are going to be banned. But it's okay give me your password and my dad will not ban and give you a ton of xp, he works for gbatemp.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 17, 2019)

Oops ... recently a bag of rice fell over in China .....


----------



## James_ (Nov 17, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Oops ... recently a bag of rice fell over in China .....


Wow, that's devastating! Did anyone die?


----------



## IncredulousP (Nov 17, 2019)

James_ said:


> Wow, that's devastating! Did anyone die?


The ants


----------



## James_ (Nov 17, 2019)

IncredulousP said:


> The ants


*NO, NOT THE ANTS!*


----------



## IncredulousP (Nov 17, 2019)

James_ said:


> *NO, NOT THE ANTS!*


Yes, the ants. But not the bees.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 17, 2019)

Unfortunately another  serious Event shocked GBAtemp.....



Spoiler: Nooooooooo......


----------



## James_ (Nov 17, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Unfortunately another  serious Event shocked GBAtemp.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn it, not Frosty too.


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 17, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Unfortunately another  serious Event shocked GBAtemp.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why post that when chilldren can possibly see it?


----------



## tech3475 (Nov 17, 2019)

GhostLatte said:


> Why post that when chilldren can possibly see it?



It's fine, there's no blood.


----------



## James_ (Nov 17, 2019)

tech3475 said:


> It's fine, there's no blood.


Or is there?


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 17, 2019)

tech3475 said:


> It's fine, there's no blood.


I still wouldn’t snow it on here.


----------



## James_ (Nov 17, 2019)

GhostLatte said:


> I still wouldn’t snow it on here.


Haha funny.


----------



## tech3475 (Nov 17, 2019)

James_ said:


> Or is there?



Well I hope there isn't otherwise you've just made it more gruesome. 



GhostLatte said:


> I still wouldn’t snow it on here.



But kids love that stuff.


----------



## James_ (Nov 17, 2019)

tech3475 said:


> Well I hope there isn't otherwise you've just made it more gruesome.


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## James_ (Nov 18, 2019)

GhostLatte said:


>



Hey wait a minute, this is a camper van, not a van


----------

